# OMG! Look What I Just Found Out About Toby...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

​ 



*HE HAS A BOUNTY ON HIS HEAD!*​


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lmao! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Love it!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO :smrofl::smrofl::HistericalSmiley: Love it!!!
I thought Toby kind of looked like the Flying Nun at first. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

VERY cute!! He reminded me of a nurse with those big white hats


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

That is the cutest thing ever! And I too thought of the Flying Nun! :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good one  he is adorable


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, very cute! :wub::wub: He has such a kissable nose!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha ha, what are you doing to my little boy...he says he wants to come visit Auntie Dianne and play with Rocky.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha, or a Bride:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



nekkidfish said:


> That is the cutest thing ever! And I too thought of the Flying Nun! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:very cute


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent look for toby!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smrofl: Good one! :thumbsup:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

too cute. BTW my baby loves "Bounty" and Charmin LOL. Who gets tired picking up the pieces. Im not sure where she finds all the paper towels.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I hardly use it, but this deserves an LMAO!!! Too funny - great way to start the day!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That is hysterical!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is so cute! What an adorable picture!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the cutest flying nun I have ever seen!!!:chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Does that make him a quicker-picker-upper?  So cute!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:Sooo cute:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That is a great pic!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I love it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hahahaha!!! Too funny!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Hilarious, thanks for the smile! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone! The funny thing is Toby just sat there with the towel on his head like it was natural! LOL

Tomorrow, we will be contacting "Dog The Bounty Hunter" to see what he can do about this mess Toby has gotten himself into!

Maybe Toby can hide out at his Auntie Dianne's house??


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

That's just too funny. thanks for the smiles today


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Hehe I needed a laugh after like the worst week at work ever.  Toooo cute!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Auntie Dianne says, "Hurry up Toby, come hide!" :wub:



Toby's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone! The funny thing is Toby just sat there with the towel on his head like it was natural! LOL
> 
> Tomorrow, we will be contacting "Dog The Bounty Hunter" to see what he can do about this mess Toby has gotten himself into!
> 
> Maybe Toby can hide out at his Auntie Dianne's house??


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley: Very cute!!! :wub:

But then, doesn't having a "bounty" on his head mean that Toby is "Wanted"? But of COURSE he is! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Myah's mom said:


> too cute. BTW my baby loves "Bounty" and Charmin LOL. Who gets tired picking up the pieces. Im not sure where she finds all the paper towels.


LOL! My Button seems to "find" towels and toilet paper, too. It's almost as if the things are apporting in out of nowhere. I KNOW where she gets the TP... if there's the slightest tag hanging on the roll, she'll snag it. As for the towels... I suspect she's got a stash hidden somewhere that I haven't found yet. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

How cute! I hope "Dog The Bounty Hunter" doesn't come after him LOL!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: You nut!

Toby, you come stay with Auntie Crystal for awhile. I won't make you wear paper towels on your head OR pink girlie clothes. 

But you sure can pull off even the most ridiculous outfits. You would with the paper towel design competition on America's Top Model for sure!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Made my morning!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I also thought you were going to say he was the flying nun:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Purple-peep said:


> How cute! I hope Dog The Bounty Hunder doesn't come after him LOL!:HistericalSmiley:


 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> LMAO :smrofl::smrofl::HistericalSmiley: Love it!!!
> I thought Toby kind of looked like the Flying Nun at first. :HistericalSmiley:


Oh, how funny ... GMTA!! I was thinking exactly the same thing ... the Flying Nun!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

An adorable picture of Toby!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

he is always sooo cute!! i just love toby


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

HAHAHAAA:HistericalSmiley:!!! toby you poor old soul, mommy pulling a sock on you!

sweet baby, he looks so funny. and still proud as can be :hat:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hahahaha!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im laughing out loud , toby is too handsome


----------

